# Jockey Club



## JanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I've checked all the search threads trying to find information about the names of the different buildings and the names of the different units.  No luck.  I did find good info on purchasing a north facing unit, but how do I know which are the north facing units?

Help, please.


----------



## fnewman (Sep 30, 2006)

As with any timeshare purchase where the exact unit location is extremely important to you, I don't think there is any substitute for making a visit to the resort to experience it for yourself.  In the case of the Jockey Club, yes, the units with window facing North do have the great view of the Bellagio fountain, etc. (my picture to the left is a shot from such a room).  However, for some people, being close to the rooftop pool may be a priority, etc.  In addition, right now there s a mega resort being built just to the South that will essentially swallow up the JC but, as I understand it, will offer certain amenities to JC owners.  In summary, the JC in in a unique situation right now that represents a 'boon' to some and a 'disaster' to others.


----------



## JanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I've been reading as much information as I can regarding the new casino/hotel that is going up around the Jockey Club.  We've exchanged into there a few years back, had a beautiful view of the Belagio and strip and were fortunate to get a renovated room.  We also enjoyed the location.  So now I'm debating between a Polo Towers Villa and a Jockey Club unit.  I'm leaning more to Jockey Club because of the price and mfs.  I also like it that you can split the week and check-in any day of the week.

So, again, my question to those in the know, do I need to worry about week #, building #, unit #, etc   Or is it like many ts where you have access to all units (within your ownership size), all buildings, and owners have preference to location? 

Otherwise, which building name/#, unit name # (both 1 & 2 bdrm units) are the most desired?

TIA,
Jan

P.S.  Thanks, Frank, for the information.  I love your avatar.


----------



## derb (Oct 1, 2006)

The preferred building is the Ascot which is closest to the strip.  I have serched for my map of the layout of JC but I cant find it.  Give the JC a call and ask for Joyce, she will give you the numbers to look for to get a northern view,  The first number indicates the floor.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2006)

The second building I believe is called the Derby Towers Building.  The Ascot Towers is use for checking.


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 1, 2006)

x00 is a 1 bedroom 2 bath unit
x02, x04, x06 are 1 bedroom 1 bath units
x08 is a two bedroom unit
the above are in the front half of the Ascot building so would have the best view.

x28 is a two bedroom unit
x30, x32, x34 are 1 bedroom 1 bath units.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## fnewman (Oct 2, 2006)

We are in LV now.  Looking out the window of our Mariott unit I can see that the new construction is going on in a deep hole right up the old front door of the JC.  For now, at least, you have to drive in between the building and Bellagio for valet parking at a new back entrance that takes you to the original lobby, etc.  Walking in and out is via a new sidewalk that runs along the same driveway.  The only way to get to the driway entrance is by heading south on Las Vagas Blvd. - no access from Harmon at all.  It is not a pretty sight right now. !!


----------



## JanB (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  The information you have given is very helpful in trying to decide on whether/which JC on Ebay to make a bid.  

TUGgers are the best!!!!


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 2, 2006)

Frank
I thought you and Debra were going on a cruise? Is there a cruise line that sails out of Vegas? Maybe down the Colorado to the Sea of Cortez?

Enjoy Vegas


----------



## BILL_B (Oct 3, 2006)

See this thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22847&highlight=jockey+club for room # locations. Unless you reserve into the week and room you own you have no way of getting specific rooms. The best you can do is request the north side up high in Ascot when you make your reservation and as an owner you will get preference. Also try to arrive early and if you don't like the room you get ask if they can accomodate you. The last time we were there the clerk said if we could wait a couple of hours a better room would open up. They held our luggage in the office, we went for lunch and a walk on the strip, and when we got back got a room with an excellent view. This was before construction started so with everybody now  wanting to be in about 30% of the rooms it may not be easy for a couple of years.

Bill


----------



## jancpa (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with EZ ED's assessment.  When given a choice, buy a north facing unit.  He has listed the north facing units in the Ascot building.  In the Derby building (farthest from the strip), consider that

x50 is a 1 bdrm , 2 ba unit
x58 is a 2 bdrm unit
x52, x54, x56 are 1 bd, 1 ba units   in the front half of the building

x78 is a 2 bdrm unit
x80, x82, x84 are 1 bd, 1 ba units     all facing the Bellagio side


----------



## Kola (Oct 3, 2006)

fnewman said:
			
		

> We are in LV now.  Looking out the window of our Mariott unit I can see that the new construction is going on in a deep hole right up the old front door of the JC.  For now, at least, you have to drive in between the building and Bellagio for valet parking at a new back entrance that takes you to the original lobby, etc.  Walking in and out is via a new sidewalk that runs along the same driveway.  The only way to get to the driway entrance is by heading south on Las Vagas Blvd. - no access from Harmon at all.  It is not a pretty sight right now. !!



My two questions are: a) what new hotel/casino is going up in front of JC's former front door ?  b) do you think the situation will improve by the end of March 07 ? We are booked into Marriott at that time. Thanks.

 Kola


----------



## jancpa (Oct 3, 2006)

The 2 Billion dollar Cosmopolitan Resort and Casino is scheduled to open in late 2008.  They will have 2000 privately owned condo units and 1000 hotel rooms managed by the Grand Hyatt.  They are also planning to have a 5 acre roof top beach club hovering above the Strip.  Their web site is cosmolv.com.


----------



## fnewman (Oct 4, 2006)

a.  What he said
b.  We are at the Mariott now,  The construction next to the JC should have no effect on your stay.  However, there is another tower under construction here as well, but ut has not bothered us at all.


----------



## JanB (Oct 4, 2006)

OK.  So if I am given a unit number like 9107, building 1, what does this mean?


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 4, 2006)

JanB said:
			
		

> OK.  So if I am given a unit number like 9107, building 1, what does this mean?



Replace the x in the above listed examples and you have the floor number followed by the room number. There is no 9107 (I checked my map of the resort) There could be a 906 (one bedroom 1 bath) or 908 corner unit (2 bedroom 2 bath). From the examples above you would then be in the Ascot building (the one nearest and overlooking the Bellagio fountains).

Of course I could be all wet if the resort has decided to renumber the suites but...


----------



## bocamike (Oct 5, 2006)

JanB said:
			
		

> OK.  So if I am given a unit number like 9107, building 1, what does this mean?



It means your at Polo Towers 9th fl tower 1, not the Jockey Club.
Mike


----------



## fnewman (Oct 5, 2006)

EZ-ED said:
			
		

> Frank
> I thought you and Debra were going on a cruise? Is there a cruise line that sails out of Vegas? Maybe down the Colorado to the Sea of Cortez?
> 
> Enjoy Vegas


 
Yeah a cruise from here might be a bit tough, although it is raining a bit here today, if you can believe rain in LV.  Your memory is not totally wrong, however, but the cruise is in early December.  Ya'll could probably still sign up for that on as well!


----------



## JanB (Oct 5, 2006)

bocamike said:
			
		

> It means your at Polo Towers 9th fl tower 1, not the Jockey Club.
> Mike



Nope.  It says Jockey Club!  And here is another.  Saratoga 1 Bdrm unit???????

These are donated units so no questions will be answered.


----------



## bocamike (Oct 7, 2006)

JanB said:
			
		

> Nope.  It says Jockey Club!  And here is another.  Saratoga 1 Bdrm unit???????
> 
> These are donated units so no questions will be answered.



If your referring to ebay item #110036260361, your right the ad says Jockey Club, but... the unit # is consistint with a unit # for Polo Towers, also the maintenance fee of $722. is the fee for a 2 bedroom at Polo. My guess would be this seller, who won't answer any questions, may not know what there selling. If it is Polo Towers beware of the proposed special assessment of $1180.

Mike


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 14, 2006)

fnewman said:
			
		

> Yeah a cruise from here might be a bit tough, although it is raining a bit here today, if you can believe rain in LV.  Your memory is not totally wrong, however, but the cruise is in early December.  Ya'll could probably still sign up for that on as well!



A December cruise would be great but we will be on Maui and Oahu in December so we'll have to catch you and Debra on the next cruise. 

Have fun.


----------



## fnewman (Oct 16, 2006)

Hawaii is a really long trip fro us guys from the east, but I know you will have a great Time.  I am ready to start planning the next TUG cruise, however.


----------

